# ello



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

hello :mrgreen: .....any 1 here ?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah I am, I didn;t know the forums was back up, 
Just clicked on it and there it was, Reregisterd and no worries, here I am.......
Just snooping around checking out things, It Looks good, way different too,
I think Mark Deserves a BIG ATTABOY......[/stream]


----------



## paradox (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm with you on the attaboy Mr Aquarium I like the new setup looks good


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

yea good job on the forum :mrgreen: but the dual shades of blue is guna take some getting used to :lol:


----------



## penpitt (Jan 18, 2005)

Can't wait to get some members back in here. It feels nice to be a highly ranked member for a change(I'm number 16 yeah)


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

the only thing im mad about is having to rewrite the page long description for sw noobies, haha

o well, atleast well know how many active members we still have


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

yea that kinda sux there is a lot newb info .. I will help where i can on sw questions ... i no a little :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

You can post articles under Knowledge Base :mrgreen:


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, well now you tell me i guess ill post it there as well (i already posted it in the sw forums (haha, i found the rough draft) oh, and i guess i accidently posted it twice (didnt see the needing the review by an admin) ill add an acclimation and maybe some sw tricks of the trade, hey icp do you remember what the third info page i had on my forum was? i cant seem to remmber i only remember the sw neby one and thje acclimation one, oh ya, nvr mind it was the identification page


----------



## paradox (Jan 18, 2005)

as far as Freshwater goes I already posted a fish profile on Botia Rostrata for mark to revue and a DIY on how to make a CO2 inline reactor also


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello. good to see the forums are up. i see a couple of new things, not sure if this is just me, but i here a voice everytime i click something. lol.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh hey i figured it out, turned the volume up, thought i was going crazy. said i had a message, thought it was going to say that forever.I was wondering why it kept saying that! :roll: im stupid. apparently i had a message. read it, the voice went away :mrgreen:



Oh hey, another knew thing, the black card, I _may_ have accidentilly pressed it wondering what it was. sorry paradox! didnt know it would was a vote to ban u. :!: or something[/i]


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

glad to see things back up and runnning. Lots of new things. Does anyone know what these fish flkes are for? I have racked up a bunch in the short time I have been on, and don't know what they are.


----------



## melonhead (Jan 18, 2005)

fish flakes? where do you see this?
LP


----------



## melonhead (Jan 18, 2005)

wow, that color is really bad...sorry.
what it says is:
where do you see fish flakes? i can't find it.
LP


----------



## SHECHO (Jan 18, 2005)

Atta boy Mark!!  
Glad to see the board up and working again


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Great to see it back up and running, considering how i had only just joined before the server crash!

Vassili


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

he removed them as he didnt see it adequete the "fish flakes" that is


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

The fishflakes was a number that was included in the area with your name and other stats. It was there when I reregistered, and the number of flakes increased with each page viewed. Im not sure exactly what they were for, but have read that they were't particularly useful, and already discontinued.


----------

